# Purpose of the Extended



## guapon1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

So to me it seems like the Extended Archery hunt has the purpose of getting the animal population down close to the city to decrease the number of deer and elk creating problems on roads and in cities without the risk of stray bullets landing amoung the population. I believe that is why they give us the option of taking does and cows.

So I think we ought to help each other out, we should have a thread that will help us all be successful in the extended objective. Some have the time to get out and hike hundreds of miles for hundreds of hours, while some of us have 5 kids and a demanding job and an even more demanding wife. All this makes us lucky if we can get out for a couple hours every other week, when I do get out I hike hard and am happy to share where I see more deer and what elk sign I run into.

I love my 5 kids and demanding wife and even like my demanding job but wish I could get out more as some of you are. Someday, but in the short term it would be cool to jump on and see where people are seeing the Cow elk and have somewhat of a direction to spend my few hours that I have with a greater chance of some delicious Elk meat.

Don't get me wrong, I love getting out even when I don't see anything. It doesn't take meat to have a worth-while experience, but man I love elk meat and I do love harvesting the animal.

I'm not saying we need to share where the big bulls and bucks are but would it be against anyones hunting religion to share what we see when we're out and help others to complete the objective of the Extended program?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I understand some don't have as much time as others, but that is part of the reason success rates aren't out the roof and more tags are released than what are hoped to be harvested. If we all had the time and effort there would be very little left. But with so many people asking for help through web forums and what not I don't think throwing information out all the time and telling everyone where everything is is the right call. I am one not to give specific info out too often especially on an open thread for the world to see. I understand helping others, but helping others can sometimes hurt your own opportunities and the populations of the game you hunt .


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

NO NO NO NO! Nope! I am coming out of hiding to comment on this. And i don't care if i get slammed for this!
I don't want a specific forum on the extended hunts. Look, I am all for helping on here but I am not here to let out info that I have gathered just because you want meat! We all know the specific reasons that there are extended hunts. But if you want meat, make sure you are putting in for a rifle antlerless hunt. You can find a hunt that has high success, and get your meat you are looking for. 
If this thread gets going and members go along on here and start posting areas etc. **** will hit he fan!! 
The extended hunt success rate is low, and it will remain low even if you start this crap. But archer newbies, and trend archers need to do work and learn mule deer patterns etc to become successful. The hills will be full here in a week or so with guys that haven't archery hunted since sept. And start flinging arrows past their range, and I will see wounded deer like every year. AND WE DON'T NEED MORE OF THOSE GUYS!!
And I don't think we should be focusing on shooting does. COME ON!! 
And if you want a cow elk, trust me they are out there.. I was able to call some in in the middle of the day over the weekend while helping a buddy look for a deer. And they were not in a "honey hole" or anything. And it was in the front. You are hiking in the wrong spots. 
You are doing the wrong hunt if you are just looking for meat. And the extended archery season is a special hunt for a lot of guys, and we really enjoy it. But we don't need this crap!


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

^^^^^ yes this.


----------



## guapon1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

> The extended hunt success rate is low, and it will remain low even if you start this crap. But archer newbies, and trend archers need to do work and learn mule deer patterns etc to become successful. The hills will be full here in a week or so with guys that haven't archery hunted since sept. And start flinging arrows past their range, and I will see wounded deer like every year. AND WE DON'T NEED MORE OF THOSE GUYS!!


I think you have a good arguement that they would feel pressure to take an unethical shot, with their lack of time they know they might not get another opportunity.

Is it the unethical shots that would do the hunt in or too much success or are you saying the quality of the hunt would be diminished by the all of the unethical hunters that would fill the hills?

I would not argue with you that I am hunting in the wrong spots, I keep trying different spots(when I can) to see if I can get into them like you are and it's probably why I started the thread. I am not as lucky as your friend to have someone help me look for animals.

Like you it is not just the meat for me, though I do love it, I tried rifle hunting one time and I saw a deer, I shot it and it died and even though it was delicious, I felt cheated out of the experience.

I don't have anything against hunting does along the wasatch front, they constantly get hit on the road by my house and I would be glad if someone could eat and enjoy them instead of seeing them ruined and risking human injury which is the purpose of the extended hunt.

I don't want to see the quality of the hunt diminished either, I enjoy the fact that when I hit the hills I don't see anyone else and it is just me, the forest and the animals if I am so lucky. I just thought it would be good to help each other accomplish the specific reasons for the extended hunts.

I may be coming across needy and I'm not, I am fine if we don't share, I will hike somewhere this Friday and I may or may not get into them and I will love it either way.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Guys with big family's, demanding jobs and fuss-pot wives are great. It keeps the hunter/idiot pool down so there's less people on the mountain when I hunt. 

Twitter, chat rooms, and Facebook are already teaming with idiots and "hunting teams" blabbing about all things "Wasatch Front" It's been ruined beyond repair. Yeah, that's all we need, another source of perpetuating the sensationalism. :|


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think the front is a good place to learn how to hunt on your own. There are enough animals to be successful if you do your own homework and put in your time. I think there are enough entitlement programs in this country we don't need any more. Loose lips sink ships!

Sorry you have a demanding wife and kids. Maybe you can do what some of my friends do with demanding wifes and kids and Lie to them where your going ha ha.


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

swbuckmaster said:


> I think the front is a good place to learn how to hunt on your own. There are enough animals to be successful if you do your own homework and put in your time. I think there are enough entitlement programs in this country we don't need any more. Loose lips sink ships!
> 
> Sorry you have a demanding wife and kids. Maybe you can do what some of my friends do with demanding wifes and kids and Lie to them where your going ha ha.


That's all good until you get stranded and have to explain to said wife why a helicopter had to pluck you off the mountain.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I am going to take the opposite view. When this hunt was first started, it was setup as a control hunt, not a trophy hunt. There were many discussion and encouragement give about how archers needed to simply harvest amimals for control. There were even threats that if the harvest didn't increase, then muzzy guys and other special weapons hunters could and likely would be asked to step in. As I remember, this was a hot discussion for at least 2 or more years. I assume the harvest increased and that is why you don't hear about it anymore. I expect it will surface again as there is now a special hunt for the Highland area to control the deer in the city limits. The newspaper said that several Wasatch Front small towns, including Bountiful are looking to this. Highland is on a 2 year trial program. Once again, if the harvest doesn't increase and the animals controlled, other means will be used. So, with that in mind, I don't mind sharing information, but it ought to be done discretely by sending private pm's to the individual rather than broadcasting over the public internet. 

For the record, several years ago, prior to the archery wasatch front hunt, this was infact a a special weapons hunt for archery, shotgun or muzzle loader hunt. It lasted 2 years, possibly 3. I was fortunte enough to draw one of the permits the 2nd year they ran it. I hunted with bow and arrow until after the general archery season, then picked up the muzzle loader and finshed the season with it. That hunt evolved into what it is today.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I have to say that what utaharcheryhunter said epitomizes what is wrong with our state's hunters - selfishness to the core! They don't want anyone else hunting where they are. They would rather hunt every 5 or even 10 years at everyone else's expense so long as they get to kill a big one so they can pound their chest and have their face in a magazine article. Please don't take this personally utaharcheryhunter, it is a statewide epidemic! 

Name another state that has anywhere near as many large organizations fighting to limit our hunting opportunities despite the consequences it has on the future of hunting... so they can have more big animals to shoot right now. Name another state in the west that gives away hundreds of elk, deer, OIAL and other tags to the highest bidder so that person can grace the movie screen or magazine cover and can stroke their guiding pals or industry pals. Sorry, but we here in UT have a major problem, and it starts with that "Trophy state of mind".

We have a "depredation hunt" along the front that is designed to help reduce or mitigate some of the damages caused by an overpopulated human population that has/is encroaching into wintering grounds along the bench areas (stupid builders and homeowners!) and a lot of people treat it as a "trophy unit" - NO, I correct myself, "Their Trophy Unit". 

The hunt was designed as an opportunity for hunters to go up along the foothills in somewhat close proximity to houses with somewhat safer weapons than rifles, in order to take deer meat and elk meat home to eat. 

The fact that there happens to be a higher percentage of bucks in that area due to reduced rifle hunting is no coincidence, if you aren't shooting them at a rate of 30% success ratio from hundreds of yards (or thousands) with high powered rifles, more animals will survive and will get older and more mature (this unit in question is a great model for how we could and should run EVERY unit in our state!) and you and everyone else will in turn have an opportunity at more potential animals and more wall hangers, but that isn't what the hunt is for, so some of you guys ought to get off your high perches and take a doe instead of a buck and be a little less selfish by maybe sharing some info - heaven forbid - on a public forum and risk someone accidentally finding a buck that happened to be chasing a doe during the rut. If the guy is out for meat, why should you worry he'll kill your buck? They taste all rutty anyways, and he'd surely show off his doe to us here, cause that is what he said he wanted.

I'll get off my lowly soapbox now. Hunt on!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

TUA I disagree

The bucks don't taste rutty! In fact they don't taste any different than does or young bucks! 

The deer herd is under objective so no need to shoot does! Besides hes not looking for info on does he's looking for info on cow elk. 

WHEN the front is over objective I have no problem with people taking a doe. In fact it would be cool to see extra doe tags you could draw for that area. Of course you would have to use a bow

With an over the counter tag you can draw every year there is no reason to tell anyone how and where to go on any forum. Ill help people out on le areas. Ill even help some out on the front but I don't give front info for free usually. There is a give and take! My knowledge has come from a ton of work and I feel its verry valuable.

How about you tell me or us on this forum where you found that 300" muley? 

By the way I'm also not a trophy hunter it just happens to be the bucks Ive shot were big. Lucky me he he


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Hahahaha holy **** you have me all backwards!! 

Oh boy sir.. Where to start..
Well first off if you look at my history, I have posted some previous pics especially from last year and my success during the extended. He is a whopping 2x1. Now if that's what you would consider a trophy.. GUILTY!! I AM A GLORIFIED TROPHY HUNTING MACHINE!! And i have taken does in years past, especially the first 5 or so years i hunted the extended because i was lucky enough to get in range of an actual deer. 

And you call me selfish! I am not sure where I mentioned in my post that I was in it for my secret trophy buck? Did I mention anything like that? Help me out with that top! 

You also mention that in the extended front unit that there is lower rifle/muzz pressure! Are you kidding me? Seriously I am on the floor laughing! I know your forum name has archer in it, but have you hunted the extended archery unit on the front? There were 100's of gun toting deer/elk hunters slamming every thing that had a set of nuts(and cow elk).. Within a 1/4 mile from houses!! And it's the same every year! 

You also posted that the extended archery hunts are "depredation hunts" Then why doesn't the state call them that? And I am positive that in every city that I hunt above has a no hunting within city limits or no hunting with in 1/4 mile law. Every single one! So where is it that I can go and hunt the city deer that cause issues legally? Please help me with that one, I would love to know. 

I totally get where you are coming from with the "trophy Mumbo-Jumbo". And I am with you 100% on that. My point was simple, we don't need public discussions on specific places to go and hunt. Especially so close to home for so many people. Get out and do your home work! Hunt hard and at the same time hunt smart! Much more rewarding!

And I don't know where you have been hunting, but I totally disagree with you about shooting a doe. Where I have been between Ogden/Davis/SLC there has been a huge reduction in doe and fawn sightings. And I hunt 1-2 miles from houses. Mostly within a mile. I don't know if anyone else has seen or heard all of the coyotes in the foothills, but man I have. Especially sightings this year on my game camera. It is a huge issue in my mind, and these dogs have made their homes right behind the houses to keep in line with the deer. So no does!! 

And you are seriously incorrect that the bucks taste "rutty". Wrong there too!

Oh and lastly.. Where did I mention anything about large organizations? 

Soap box much?


----------



## sk1 (Apr 7, 2013)

deleted thoughts


----------



## guapon1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

> Guys with big family's, demanding jobs and fuss-pot wives are great. It keeps the hunter/idiot pool down so there's less people on the mountain when I hunt. :grin:
> 
> Twitter, chat rooms, and Facebook are already teaming with idiots and "hunting teams" blabbing about all things "Wasatch Front" It's been ruined beyond repair. Yeah, that's all we need, another source of perpetuating the sensationalism. :neutral:


This post seems a little out of character for you Tex, It's more insulting, negative and bullying than constructive. I've read a few of your posts over the years and you've blessed us all with your vast knowledge, experience and wisdom, I just wasn't expecting to be generalized an idiot by you. This is the problem with forums I guess, you find yourself saying things that you would never say to someones face.

My wife and kids are more dear to me than any hunt and I don't have to lie, I hold myself accountable for my contribution to my family and I think the lack of that attitude is what is really wrong with America today.

We've all given/received tips from friends in our endevors and isn't this forum just another social environment where we can make friends?

I didn't mean to make anyone angry and I wasn't looking for anyones secret spot in fact I was looking to see what the general sentiment was to creating a place where I could share some of my information. I know that in some places I see more deer than other places and I would be happy to share that information especially because I live near the wintering grounds for many deer and I see them dead on the road constantly.

I also know where I have seen some nice bucks and that is information I wouldn't share in the open so as I stated before, not looking to share that kind of info in the open and I even agree that that kind of knowlegde is earned and has value.

I just see a lot of posts where people are looking for some info that I may think good to share and maybe they have some info that I am looking for and having a place of reporting and reference on the animals that 'should be taken' would be a great resource.

The discussion still remains I guess of what animals 'should be taken' because the wasatch front is "under objective"? If we are too successful at harvesting will the DWR shut the hunt down? And what I want to know is how is the Wasatch Front "ruined beyone repair"?

Just looking for discussion here, I realize this is an emotional topic but please, no personal attacks and general grenade tossing. Why do you or don't you agree?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't think tex is singling you out with his statments and neither am i. Dry humor, sarcasimn and the way you type can come across the wrong way sometimes on these forums. I still don't like seeing hard earned info given out on a general area on a forum but if you truley do need some help shoot me a pm


----------



## guapon1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

I wasn't being sarcastic, Tex has done things that I dream of doing someday, Thats why to be thrown in the idiot basket with the others by him wasn't expected. But I realize he doesn't know me so if I sound like an idiot on here I deserve it if anyone does I guess.

I do realize the lying statement was thrown out in half jest and I laughed but I have seen it done also and I think it is sad.

But how about my questions:



> The discussion still remains I guess of what animals 'should be taken' because the wasatch front is "under objective"? If we are too successful at harvesting will the DWR shut the hunt down? And what I want to know is how is the Wasatch Front "ruined beyone repair"?


I want to hear it.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Then simplize the topic with trading of info. If you are looking for elk, then trade for deer areas. But in private message trade!
I would not have ranted and been deemed more of an idiot than i already am if the topic would have been that simple.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Utaharcheryhunter, I wasn't specifically talking about you and specifically stated such. 

I am referring to the fact that we have been given such a great opportunity to manage game in a way that allows the masses to enjoy hunting opportunity, and hopefully success, and yet we keep running into the "mine/yours" competitive battle of weather or not we will share the field. Talk about driving us hunters apart... 

My point wasn't directed at any one individual (unless your initials are DP or work directly in his org.), but rather at the whole of our hunting community. We need to quit making things so individual as if you or I "owned" the right to hunt exclusively.

We should be inviting others to share in success, seeking to bolster and grow our community - despite the fact that the mountain may become a little more crowded. If we lose the sportsmen, we lose their dollars, and thus we'll lose our management and our hunting heritage. 

I for one am tired of the "I'm not gonna tell you where to hunt cause I worked too hard to learn how/where to go to be successful" mentality. I see the same mentality in soccer - what used to be a fun family involved volunteer run organization is now clubs and more clubs that you have to join and pay out the nose if you want your kids to play... that is where we are headed if we don't quit being so selfrighteous about our personal success in the sport of hunting.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Two topics here, yes? One is the extended hunts and on that topic I'll say if it ain't broke, don't fix it.

The other is a proposal to share info. With strangers. On the internet. :O||:

To each his own, but I wouldn't give a cigarette butt for online hunting intel. For every solid post, there will be another half dozen BS posts. So you're right where you started because the only way to separate the gold from the mud is to get out there and put in some time.

That said, info from people you know is always gold. So the best way to improve your info base is to build real world relationships. It's a blessing that Utah has a thriving archery community with clubs and events all over the state. An online forum is a poor substitute for supporting local clubs and pro-shops.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

TUA

You still haven't told me/us where you found that 300" er. While I feel you seem to be criticizing me for trying to keep every joe blow internet scouter out of the areas I enjoy and at the same time keeping your own piece sacred. Just making a point. You don't need to say where it was.

I understand trying to keep the front going and needing support from archers and dedicated rifle guys so we don't loose it. The more who enjoy it the better. It makes it harder for the political social utah ax to chop. I for one have fought tooth and nail for that area. I have told the quality of the deer and buck to doe ratios in the area. I have even shared a few of my success. Good enough in my mind for the internet. I want people to enjoy it as much as I but i want them to earn it. Its the best thing that allows opportunity and quality we have in utah and maybe the west. I however at the same time don't want to make it easy for every weekend lazy hack being able to pick up there bow and hit the hills in the best areas or the areas I hunt leaving a trail of wounded deer/elk in their wake. I don't want those same guys blowing my chances either because I feel with my year round scouting and practice ive earned it. I think the guys that are more serious and have put in the time are also more serious about keeping on top of their equipment so they are less likley to be the ones leaving arrows in the deer next to houses ect.

I'm also not saying the original poster is a hack!


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Top, did you not write the statement quoted below with my username in your rant? 

"I have to say that what utaharcheryhunter said epitomizes what is wrong with our state's hunters - selfishness to the core! They don't want anyone else hunting where they are. They would rather hunt every 5 or even 10 years at everyone else's expense so long as they get to kill a big one so they can pound their chest and have their face in a magazine article."

I guess you tried to soften the blow by telling me to not take it personal, and that didn't work. I hate being categorized/called something I am not.

But top, 
What gives you the right to want shared info on hunt areas? 
You are clearly masking hunting spot knowledge by claiming we should share our successes. (And that's not selfish?)

Hell no I am not going to be a part of that! 
I would not have my successes if I shared the exact spot; season date; GPS cord; food, watering, bedding areas; Migration patterns; circled maps; hiking trails; summering, wintering areas. And the list goes on and on!

I figured it out, and I want to hunt where I do in years to come. (So in that way you can call me selfish) 
Nobody wants to have a good area overrun by others because they read/heard it about somewhere. 
I like to get away and hunt differently than the next guy. My hunting methods are different than someone else's, and that might make or break a certain area. I have seen it first hand!

I have been archery hunting for 16 years, and the old areas are not the same!

Sharing successes should only be the successful hunt story(with pics of course).. That's it!
You might think this online community is small, and word doesn't get out.. But that's not true..

Go ahead and do what you want, and say whatever you want about the "not sharing" crowd.
But you are WRONG about the reason why hunters keep their "spots" to themselves..


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Guapon

You asked "The discussion still remains I guess of what animals 'should be taken' because the wasatch front is "under objective"? If we are too successful at harvesting will the DWR shut the hunt down? And what I want to know is how is the Wasatch Front "ruined beyone repair"?"

The front can be shut down at any time. It has been shortened from the end of december to the end of november. The taking of does has been modified. They have even threatend at one point in the last 12 years to take the hunt away stating archers were inneffective at keeping deer numbers under objective.
The front seems to have to be managed under a microscope more than any other area. So yes it can be taken away, modified or changed at any time.

You asked "is the front is ruined?"

My answer is nope!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I kinda feel like all the guys who don't know what their doing, chasing the animals back up into the hills, are exactly the purpose of the extended!


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

^^^ I like it!


----------



## wan2bhunting (Jun 11, 2012)

Since everyone in here seems to be ranting a little let me tell you my frustration with hunting on the front and with this "NEW AGE FAD" of uneducated/unethical archery hunters..........

So I bought my wife a left over tag for Muzzleloader in 4/5/6 because she didn't draw out on the tag she put in for close to home. And because I use to live along the Wasatch front and grew up hunting it with my family I knew we could get her a buck.

While my brother, wife, and myself were just sitting over looking a canyon where we have been seeing a few nice bucks. We looked across the canyon and spotted an archery hunter. Which I could care less about because we had a muzzleoader and we had a chance to see if he pushed anything towards us. Then he noticed us and kept walking up the hill and out of sight. 

About 30 minutes later we saw a two point start walking on the trail right to us at about 300 yards away. The more we sat the closer it got. My wife of course was getting excited because this would be her first deer. The trail the deer was on came about 100 yards away from us so it would have been perfect if the deer would have kept walking on the path it was on. When the deer was about 150-200 yards my wife wanted to wait for it to get a little closer so we waited.

But what did we see next? Well we looked across to see the archery hunter we saw before. As we watched him we saw him notice the deer and the deer noticed him. The archery hunter was about the same distance we were away from the deer, just on the opposite ridge. The next thing we see is the archery hunter started SPRINTING toward the deer while knocking an arrow!!!!! Not to mention he had already seen us and knew we were watching the same deer.

Now what do you think the deer did???? Hmmmm took off running. The deer took off and we never had a shot!!!! 

I can go on and on with stories similar to this one that involve stupid hunters. If hunters want respect from me they have to earn it and that hunter lost any and all respect I had for him. If you see other hunters looking at game or in an area LEAVE THEM ALONE AND GO FIND YOUR OWN!!!

I will give my advice on sharing areas...DO YOUR RESEARCH....GET OFF YOUR LAZY BUTT....USE THE LEGS GOD GAVE YOU AND GO FIND ONE! I have had too many other hunters ruin my hunts along the front because they are disrespectful, unethical, and lazy! 

There you go! Im done!


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

wan2bhunting said:


> Since everyone in here seems to be ranting a little let me tell you my frustration with hunting on the front and with this "NEW AGE FAD" of uneducated/unethical archery hunters..........
> 
> So I bought my wife a left over tag for Muzzleloader in 4/5/6 because she didn't draw out on the tag she put in for close to home. And because I use to live along the Wasatch front and grew up hunting it with my family I knew we could get her a buck.
> 
> ...


I'm just surprised the guy didn't take the 150 yard shot.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

The point of my original post was, if you hunt the front so much and have information to offer, and a willingness to help someone, do it. If not, don't post about how you're there to kill a trophy and the guy who asked needs to "get off his lazy @$$ and do the work"... just don't post and make the whole thread better for everyone. 

I for one have no problem sharing information to those looking to help with the "cause" which is, as was so eloquently stated, to chase the deer out of town and up away from the threat of auto-collision, domestic property damage, etc... to fill freezers, NOT WALL SPACE. 

If it were meant to be a TROPHY UNIT, they would limit the number of tags available for it (which has been discussed by certain sportsmen's groups and shot down because of the real "cause" for the hunt). I have hunted the front since the hunt was instigated, and I have bowhunted and rifle and muzzy hunted the northern portion of it for more than 26 years, and yes it has changed, too many people nowadays think they own the property and have sole right to hunt it and if someone else tries to get THEIR deer or elk, so help them...!

I haven't shared where in Wyoming I hunted the 280+ buck because there are two factors that differ from this issue: 1- that IS a limited entry non-res tag that IS designated a trophy hunt by anyone who has saved up for years to do so. 2- there isn't but a handful of people on this forum who have put in as much time and mileage (tire rubber and boot leather) to find a gem like "King" and merit my trusting them with information that may compromise my chances of finding one of King's kin in the near future. 

I'll add a third reason for kicks - he's dead, so no reason in sharing more than a general area where his genetics may be found - so here, Region G... Wyoming. But you coulda got that information for yourself by reading my Hunt Adventure Challenge on Monstermuleys.com where I told their whole readership where I was.

I still think a guy looking to fill the freezer should only have people who care to share posting on his post. I would share elk info, but I only hunted deer on the Wasatch.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> I haven't shared where in Wyoming I hunted the 280+ buck because - there isn't but a hand full of people who have put in as much time and mileage (tire rubber and boot leather) to find a gem like "King and merit my trusting them with information that may compromise my chances of finding one of King's kin in the near future.


I guess your last statment hit a nerve with me.

So your telling me your a do as I say not as I do kind of guy. What makes you any different then I. I scout the front year round! I video year round! I hike a different trail all summer looking for that "gem" as you call it to hunt. I put in the "(tire rubber and boot leather)". I've put in so much time I could honestly care less if someone can't hunt as much as I do. I've paid my dues and sacrificed dearly . I could also care less what you or the division says the wasatch front is. I know what the hunt is and it still amazes me what kind of "gems" I can dig up.

I'm no different then the original poster. 
I have bills to pay. I don't have money. I dont have a truck. I have kids. I have a wife. I have house work ect ect. If you new what I do for a living you would wonder how I can even find time to hunt. The one thing I don't have is excuses. If I don't have someone to go hunt with I pull my big butt out of bed at two in the morning and hit the hills by myself. I have to get up at two because It takes me so long to hike up the hill because I'm a fat lard. I come off the hill after dark. I come home to a messy house and stay up till 3 in the morning doing what ever it takes to keep the wife happy. I then get up tired as heck put on my boots and go to work and pretend it didn't phase me. The truth is I hurt all over.

The truth is I'm ni different then you protecting an area I like to hunt.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

swbuckmaster has it right, you put in the work and you get the glory, that's how public land hunting is suppose to be.

Instead of arguing over the merits of sharing info why not just share everything you know about whatever unit you choose. Nobody is stopping anyone, simply post it up if that is how you feel. 

I guess this comes down to sharing something of value. Value comes from work and generally nobody bashes anyone that gives liberally of their hard work, that's charity. Americans do tend to have a problem with people outright asking for something of value without putting in the work, or demanding others give freely of their work, regardless of the situation. So I would say go ahead and give away your honey holes online, give away that hard work for others to enjoy, consider yourself a humanitarian of the wasatch front hunting scene, but don't get upset when others balk at doing the same. This makes for a great civics lesson, communism vs socialism vs capitalism. Great fun :grin:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I have and will help someone out if I know they truly do put in the time. I even stated I'd help the op out if he sent me a pm. Ill also help with teaching you all I know about tuneing and maintaining your own equipment. 

This however goes both ways. Its a you scratch my back ill cratch yours type of thing. 

I have met some really good hunting friends with this aporoach.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> I have and will help someone out if I know they truly do put in the time. I even stated I'd help the op out if he sent me a pm. Ill also help with teaching you all I know about tuneing and maintaining your own equipment.
> 
> This however goes both ways. Its a you scratch my back ill cratch yours type of thing.
> 
> I have met some really good hunting friends with this aporoach.


^^^bingo^^


----------



## wan2bhunting (Jun 11, 2012)

Man this drama is almost better then Facebook!
opcorn:op2::focus:O*--:llama:reggers::flame:


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

wan2bhunting said:


> Man this drama is almost better then Facebook!
> opcorn:op2::focus:O*--:llama:reggers::flame:


Hehe.. It's grand ole fun!

And I wish top could have seen the not so monster trophy 2x3 I shot and missed last night.. I would have guessed it would measure a whopping 18 inches wide.. A huge monster, and he is all mine! and nobody else's!! So don't even think about killing him!!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I guess we both had a nerve touched by comments made here... I'm not upset or angry with anyone who wants to keep their honey-holes a secret, but that doesn't mean we should be telling someone to get off their lazy ___ and do it themselves either. IF you don't want to share, then don't - but do you have to actually come on here and say it? Or could you have just let it pass by and not made the comment at all? Again, my point is, if you have help to offer, good on you. If you don't have help to offer, don't post. That is all I am saying. 

If it is just entertainment you're looking for in a post or to make some one-off statement to get someone's goat, that is what MM is for isn't it?


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> I guess we both had a nerve touched by comments made here... I'm not upset or angry with anyone who wants to keep their honey-holes a secret, but that doesn't mean we should be telling someone to get off their lazy ___ and do it themselves either. IF you don't want to share, then don't - but do you have to actually come on here and say it? Or could you have just let it pass by and not made the comment at all? Again, my point is, if you have help to offer, good on you. If you don't have help to offer, don't post. That is all I am saying.
> 
> If it is just entertainment you're looking for in a post or to make some one-off statement to get someone's goat, that is what MM is for isn't it?


You want to talk about a nerve Top.. You are still claiming this thread was started to "help" people. If you read the first post, its about starting a DISCUSSION about the front. Not a question for help.
You can claim whatever you want, and post whatever.. But helping an individual, and starting a discussion openly to everyone on here are 2 different things my friend.

And I am going to post that I dislike the idea of an open discussion on the topic.

If you like it or not


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

utaharcheryhunter said:


> You want to talk about a nerve Top.. You are still claiming this thread was started to "help" people. If you read the first post, its about starting a DISCUSSION about the front. Not a question for help.
> You can claim whatever you want, and post whatever.. But helping an individual, and starting a discussion openly to everyone on here are 2 different things my friend.
> 
> And I am going to post that I dislike the idea of an open discussion on the topic.
> ...


Pluss 1


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

guapon1978 said:


> So to me it seems like the Extended Archery hunt has the purpose of getting the animal population down close to the city to decrease the number of deer and elk creating problems on roads and in cities without the risk of stray bullets landing amoung the population. I believe that is why they give us the option of taking does and cows.
> 
> So I think we ought to help each other out, we should have a thread that will help us all be successful in the extended objective. Some have the time to get out and hike hundreds of miles for hundreds of hours, while some of us have 5 kids and a demanding job and an even more demanding wife. All this makes us lucky if we can get out for a couple hours every other week, when I do get out I hike hard and am happy to share where I see more deer and what elk sign I run into.
> 
> ...


Just for the sake of response to your last comment, I highlighted the real query. No he's not starting a discussion, but asking us to "help others to complete the objective of the Extended program". If your hunting "religion" is such that you choose to not share info about how/where he or anyone else else might find a dow/cow, then I repeat, just do them and anyone else a favor and don't post. Keep your secret spots.

The fact that you came here and spouted all your "religion" about what the unit is to you, and then you go on to say how you have worked so hard to find your spots, and then admit that you obviously didn't practice or prepare enough with your equipment and then tout your failure to shoot accurately on a public forum????? Just saying. REal great example of a way to bring our hunting community together.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> Just for the sake of response to your last comment, I highlighted the real query. No he's not starting a discussion, but asking us to "help others to complete the objective of the Extended program". If your hunting "religion" is such that you choose to not share info about how/where he or anyone else else might find a dow/cow, then I repeat, just do them and anyone else a favor and don't post. Keep your secret spots.
> 
> The fact that you came here and spouted all your "religion" about what the unit is to you, and then you go on to say how you have worked so hard to find your spots, and then admit that you obviously didn't practice or prepare enough with your equipment and then tout your failure to shoot accurately on a public forum????? Just saying. REal great example of a way to bring our hunting community together.


What??? I am so confused.. Top, You don't make any sense.

Your reply mentioning that its not a discussion, but its asking for help from multiple individuals to give info. 
Isn't that a discussion? A conversation? A public forum? A group talk? An exchange of info? Whatever you might call it, its a public discussion to help each other find some deer/elk. Whatever!

And what's with this religion thing?

I am also confused about mentioning that I shot at and missed an animal using archery equipment?
I missed that memo that mentions that rule? 
So we can't mention our failures, just our successes? 
I can't mention that while ranging down a steep hill, my rangefinder wouldn't range threw heavy snowfall. And so I had to field judge the distance and just shot over his back? Can I not mention that? I will make sure TOP that next time I will give specifics, and I will remember to apologize to the hunting community for not being a better example.

I don't know where that I have mentioned that I am perfect?

The best part is that you try and bring on some kind of guilt for not being a good example for the hunting community.. 
Wow! 
You can repost whatever you want. This will be my last on this topic. This "setting an example" Bull**** you spout is just dumb. Come on!


----------

